# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted (2012) 720p BluRay x264-SPARKS

## lavendervip

Alex, Marty, Gloria and Melman are still trying to get back to the Big Apple and their beloved Central Park zoo, but first they need to find the penguins. When they travel to Monte Carlo, they attract the attention of Animal Control after gate crashing a party and are joined by the penguins, King Julian and Co., and the monkeys. How do a lion, zebra, hippo, giraffe, four penguins, two monkeys, three lemurs travel through Europe without attracting attention and get back to New York? They join a traveling circus. Their attempts to get back to New York are consistently hampered by the Captain of Animal Control who wants to make Alex part of her collection. Once they make it back to New York Marty, Alex, Gloria and Melman realize that they want to be part of the traveling circus.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1277953/ Ratings: 7.2/10 from 20,545 users Thể loại: Animation | Adventure | Comedy

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted (2012) 720p BluRay x264-SPARKS
FS - Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted (2012) 720p BluRay x264-SPARKS Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted (2012) 720p BluRay x264-SPARKS*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

